# YouTube Tv problem again.



## fattymcbuckles

Is anyone else having problems again with YouTube tv freezing/ pixelating ? Both my tivo 4K’s have latest updates and I’m getting freezing video problems like before the update. Both on WiFi and wired Ethernet. Anyone else experiencing this on YouTube TV ?


----------



## moyekj

I've had a couple of freezes using my NVIDIA Shield lately. Once it happens I can't play any YTTV video and the only way to fix is restart the SHIELD. Maybe Google is messing with the encoding again causing problems for some players.


----------



## Foogie

pixelating is usually a problem with the broadcaster, but you have not indicated how frequently it happens


----------



## PaulMCO

Having same issue of pixelating. with YTTV.

Not broadcaster as it does it from the library one time and another play through will work fine.

Have 3 4K Streamers and they all do it, regularly. Been occurring for last 3 weeks.

Found switching channels and returning it will fix it. Sometimes moving back or forward would do same.

Really annoying...


----------



## scottchez

Its broken again for me. It took many months for them to fix last timer


----------



## Foogie

scottchez said:


> Its broken again for me. It took many months for them to fix last timer


if you want them to fix "it" probably best to give more details, not sure how much longer Tivo will update this device.

The next update will likely be a change to googleTV and AndroidTV10 which will probably be next year based on previous communications and official google console source, next year as that is the 2 year timeframe Tivo stated they had with this device.


----------



## fattymcbuckles

Foogie said:


> pixelating is usually a problem with the broadcaster, but you have not indicated how frequently it happens


Happens at random.Sometimes happens when you first open youtube tv, sometimes happens when you change channels. It seems worse on local channels ABC,NBC although ive seen it lock up on other channels also. I have tried auto ,1080p,720p. 480p settings, does not seem to make a difference. i can cast from tablet with the youtube tv app with no issues, used QVC app live tv -no issues. Use plex,kodi and syncler app to watch shows- no issues. So its just limited to youtube tv app. I also have a 4k firestick and Nvidea shield hooked up to same tv. No problems with those devices. I'm curious if anyone that has hulu live tv is experiencing any screen freeze while streaming live tv ?


----------



## PaulMCO

I have one newer Sony TV that has both Android/YTTV plus have the Tivo unit connected to one of the HDMI ports. Only the Tivo has this Pixelation issue. Agree worse on locals, but have seen it on CNBC.


----------



## arneycl

Do you have a TiVo that has YouTube TV on it?


----------



## Tripp McNealy

My TiVo Stream will completely freeze (no video/audio) after a couple of seconds when attempting to watch YouTube TV. I have tried uninstalling the app, but even that did not help.


----------



## KennethNguyen

I often suffer after using KODI. Have to restart box .


----------



## tonygauderman

I have 4 Stream 4K's and Youtube TV freezes on all 4 of them.. have factory reset, rebooted, force closed, cleared cache, app data, etc. nothing resolves the issue very long. very frustrating experiences, almost has me ready to ditch these for different devices.. Tivo Support has been less than helpful.. really like the device and the remote, but this is getting old


----------



## andybech

I think I am ready to ditch the device. Pixelating problem started recurring a couple of months ago. It only happens on live telecasts, usually sports, from over the air channels or channels like ESPN. Recorded stuff is fine. One can usually fix it by FFing 3 or 4 times but it is beyond annoying. Connection is fine. Regular HD and not even 4K. Reinstalled the app, cleared cache, etc.

Just not worth additional hours of frustration for a product that does not work that well anyway.


----------



## tonygauderman

I already ditched mine.. terrible experience and nobody at Tivo or Youtube TV apparently cares enough to put effort into resolving. This is the bad side of the good and bad of Android based products.. you rely on excellent support of the company using Android on their platform. Apparently relying on Tivo here was a mistake.


----------



## FrankPC

Video on my TS4K freezes often when changing 'channels' while watching YTTV. Audio is always fine. 'Fix' is to FF one or two or three times. Seems once 'fixed', it will not freeze again until channel is changed. Also have Apple TV, Roku Ultra, and 'Google Chromecast with Google TV', which all work fine. I have gigabit Google Fiber, Linksys mesh system, gigabit switches. TV is 4K Sony Bravia XBR 75". I've used the TS4K on wifi and with an Ethernet adapter. Both perform inconsistently.

Tried complete reset. Updates are current. Tried various resolutions. HDR on and off. Nothing helps.


----------



## dougtv

Does the TiVo Guide and/or Live TV buttons work with YouTube TV in any way at all? Even if it's half the integration than what Stream 4K does with Sling.


----------



## FrankPC

dougtv said:


> Does the TiVo Guide and/or Live TV buttons work with YouTube TV in any way at all? Even if it's half the integration than what Stream 4K does with Sling.


Neither button does a thing on YTTV for me.


----------



## dougtv

FrankPC said:


> Neither button does a thing on YTTV for me.


Dang, that would be so cool if shortcuts could be modified on the remote somehow. I understand the TiVo Guide not supporting YouTube TV listings / vise versa. But If Live TV remote button just went to open YouTube TV app instead, that would be great. And Guide button, while in YouTubeTV app, could act as the "menu/guide" button in-app. Stream4K needs a mod/hacker community lol


----------



## FrankPC

I agree. That would be nice. But really, for me, the freezing video issue is a real bad situation that I can't seem to establish a pattern for.


----------



## dougtv

I remember couple months ago there was a lot of freezing on several smart TVs and the android version of YTTV. But I don't see much chatter about that recently other than some Nvidia models which I'm wondering if it's may be related to a specific Android version that also TiVo Stream 4K shares. 

Did you try the 'Settings. Apps. YouTube TV, force stop AND Clear Cache' approach yet? Assuming cache can be cleared on installed apps on tivostream.


----------



## FrankPC

Yes. I did clear the cache. In fact I also reset the TS4K and started over too. Also, I have used it on WiFi and with an Ethernet adapter. Seems it freezes immediately after changing channels. Maybe it freezes 2 or 3, sometimes 4 times. But those happen right after changing the channel. Then it won't freeze again while still on that channel. And I've learned to just move forward or backward 'one click'. My four other brands of streaming devices work fine. So I'm just playing with the TS4K in an attempt to stumble onto a fix or at least a consistent pattern for its failure. I'm surprised the TiVo folks don't fix it. But now the product is probably past the development stage.

I have only used on one TV. It is a Sony Bravia XBR. But, all things considered, the other streaming devices work fine with the TV.


----------



## Tripp McNealy

fattymcbuckles said:


> Is anyone else having problems again with YouTube tv freezing/ pixelating ? Both my tivo 4K’s have latest updates and I’m getting freezing video problems like before the update. Both on WiFi and wired Ethernet. Anyone else experiencing this on YouTube TV ?


I have issues randomly with YouTube TV video freezing and the audio continues. I have noticed that if I force stop YouTube TV, open a different app (Netflix, Plex, Hulu, whatever) and watch something for a second, and then go back into YouTube TV, it works. It is not the best thing, but at least it gets me going.


----------



## FrankPC

I used to do something similar. But for the last couple of days I just rewind one step or move forward one step. That fixes it for either a couple of seconds or until you change the channel... So you might have to do it 2, 3 or 4 times. But the audio still works so you don't miss any of the show. I don't know why but it seems the audio only jumps by a second maybe. Not perfect by any means but takes very little effort.


----------



## PaulMCO

I usually change channels, or stop - move back-move forward and restart. That will change fix it until I change channels again... I am not devoted to TIVO to continue this crap.

Now that YTTV and Roku have settled their dispute, Switching to ROKU. Already have an Ultra on one TV. Will keep the TIVO for the guest bedroom that generally does not get used and the outside TV which is used exclusively for sports.


----------



## FrankPC

Yes. My Roku Ultra works perfectly. It's a shame TiVo can't get their act together.


----------



## Dmccont

fattymcbuckles said:


> Is anyone else having problems again with YouTube tv freezing/ pixelating ? Both my tivo 4K’s have latest updates and I’m getting freezing video problems like before the update. Both on WiFi and wired Ethernet. Anyone else experiencing this on YouTube TV ?


This is an ongoing problem ... I received both devices through YouTube TV promo ... We watch more than 3 tvs at a time and have to pay for 2 accounts .... This was during the period where they were battling Roku (which I have never had problem with) ... I see people saying they are older devices ... Maybe that's why they were giving them away ... I started using because my Roku's were older and only 2.4 ... These worked great for few months then don't know what happened and they have had ample time to correct ... Seems like they just don't care ... It's frustrating that Tivo is Google as is YouTube ... They should figure this out!


----------



## FrankPC

I was given my TiVo from the YTTV folks. But that was in late December. It was probably left over from the original mass distribution of them. But even if it is an older model I would never replace it with a newer TiVo. I did buy an Ethernet adapter for it with hopes that would fix the problem. But doing so made no difference.

I do like a couple of the features of the TiVo.


----------



## dougtv

I went with Sling. It integrates with Stream 4K and it’s built in guide just fine. Supports traditional channel flipping. Antenna OTA channels merged in sling guide. I would never pay for local channels. YouTube TV will have the same issue as HuluTV, DirecTV Now and just like cable tv always had. It’s at the mercy of the local network fees. Prices will go up, and channels will fade faster than they grow.

directv now is-expensive but has most channels because it’s owned by…directv. They are pricey because they offer locals.

sling is cheaper because it offers 2 locals, nbc and Fox, the rest are integrated with OTA antenna. Sling is owned by Dish network. They offer Disney, Viacom owned channels (mostly lol) and A&E/History/lifetime owned, Universal etc. some sports are there if you wanna pay more.

Then there’s Philio which is the best of entertainment cable channels of most families without news and sports.

If YouTube tv either included or offered a discount for YouTube premium, I’d consider YTTV again.


----------



## NashGuy

My recommendation for those of you struggling with YTTV on a TS4K: buy the $20 Onn UHD Android TV box from Walmart. It has a nice Google-designed remote with a live TV button that takes you right into the YTTV app as well as channel up/down buttons for surfing in YTTV and certain other channel-based apps (e.g. Live Channels). I set up a friend as well as my parents with this box specifically for use with YTTV (as well as whatever other apps they might use) and they're pleased with it. I used the box quite a bit myself, and have also spent quite a bit of time using Google's own Chromecast with Google TV. The Onn box is actually a bit snappier and less buggy. (Well, it was buggy when it was first released but Walmart has been surprisingly good about issuing updates that have fixed bugs and optimized performance.) The Onn box uses the new-look Android TV 10 home screen with the Discover tab that has the same Google-driven recommendations and cross-app Watchlist that are featured in the new Google TV UI.

Having used YTTV quite a bit on the Onn box while visiting my parents over Christmas, I found no bugs. The app ran great.

Only real drawbacks for this device is that it can't do Dolby Vision or Dolby Atmos (although it can do HDR10, HDR10+ and regular Dolby 5.1 surround sound). Also, it does not have an ethernet port but does have wifi 5 (AC). Has a single port -- micro-USB -- for power but you can plug in an ethernet adapter there. I've read that the Amazon Fire TV Ethernet Adapter ($14) works just fine with it (among various other brands of adapters). Has the same 8 GB storage with 2 GB RAM that the TS4K has. But I just don't read Onn users having the ongoing string of problems that TS4K owners have had.


----------



## FrankPC

Thanks for tip. Sounds like a nice device. I have several streaming devices, and I find myself using the TiVo more than the others because of the channel up/down button. Nice to know there is another device that has that feature.


----------



## NashGuy

FrankPC said:


> Thanks for tip. Sounds like a nice device. I have several streaming devices, and I find myself using the TiVo more than the others because of the channel up/down button. Nice to know there is another device that has that feature.


The Onn UHD box is my default recommendation for anyone switching to YTTV given its combination of price, performance and features. I'm sure the Nvidia Shield TV and the Apple TV 4K (the latter of which I use) offer better overall user experiences but they cost a ton more. Of course, folks wedded to the Roku or Fire TV UIs will want to stick with those platforms, although neither offers a device with specs comparable to the Onn for such a low price.


----------



## roxanne.benn

fattymcbuckles said:


> Is anyone else having problems again with YouTube tv freezing/ pixelating ? Both my tivo 4K’s have latest updates and I’m getting freezing video problems like before the update. Both on WiFi and wired Ethernet. Anyone else experiencing this on YouTube TV ?


I have been having the same issue. Anyone have a fix. It is very annoying.


fattymcbuckles said:


> Is anyone else having problems again with YouTube tv freezing/ pixelating ? Both my tivo 4K’s have latest updates and I’m getting freezing video problems like before the update. Both on WiFi and wired Ethernet. Anyone else experiencing this on YouTube TV ?


Yes I am having the same issue. Anyone heard of a fix it is very annoying.


----------



## Mskimd

Same problem with YouTube TV pixelation even on every recorded content. Works fine on my Samsung TV app. TIVO has always been cripplingly slow to fix anything. So painful. Too bad, I much preferred the remote.


----------



## Foogie

Mskimd said:


> Same problem with YouTube TV pixelation even on every recorded content. Works fine on my Samsung TV app. TIVO has always been cripplingly slow to fix anything. So painful. Too bad, I much preferred the remote.


When did Tivo tell you they were working on this issue? I don't see it listed as a known issue, noone in this thread has said they have reported this issue to Tivo.


----------



## solutionsetc

I have reported this exhaustively with Google. In my mind this is a content issue and not necessarily a tivo one. Reasons for my assessment include:

1.) ALL recordings made before this issue started occurring (approx. 2.5 months ago) are fine, even to this day.

2.) Problem occurs mainly on local network channels (CBS, ABC, PBS, NBC). Never on CNN MSNBC USA and a large number of other cable channels.


----------



## djrees

fattymcbuckles said:


> Is anyone else having problems again with YouTube tv freezing/ pixelating ? Both my tivo 4K’s have latest updates and I’m getting freezing video problems like before the update. Both on WiFi and wired Ethernet. Anyone else experiencing this on YouTube TV ?


Deal breaker for me. Just purchased the TiVO Stream. When trying to play YouTube TV recordings it locks up or shows a distorted picture that is just useless. Sometimes can stop and replay and it will work. Other times even that does not work. These same recordings play fine on my FireTV devices and on Roku as well. Returning mine before it is too late.


----------



## Docrog

Newbie to this sub-forum and I hope that someone here has the answer: is it possible to make use of the TiVo DVR capability when streaming You Tube TV (via the app on the TiVo Bolt) or is the only recording capability via the You Tube TV DVR? Thanks for any information!


----------



## hefe

I have had this issue for a while. I did find if you just let it play, it resolves after almost a minute of the video being frozen.

I am still looking for ways to fix it.


----------



## hefe

My device updated to Android 10 last night. I didn't have the YouTubeTV freezes afterwards. It's only been a day, but we'll see.


----------



## NashGuy

Docrog said:


> Newbie to this sub-forum and I hope that someone here has the answer: is it possible to make use of the TiVo DVR capability when streaming You Tube TV (via the app on the TiVo Bolt) or is the only recording capability via the You Tube TV DVR? Thanks for any information!


No, Tivo DVRs such as the Bolt and Edge are completely separate from and have nothing to do with the online cloud DVR feature in YouTube TV.


----------



## PapaDon

PaulMCO said:


> Having same issue of pixelating. with YTTV.
> 
> Not broadcaster as it does it from the library one time and another play through will work fine.
> 
> Have 3 4K Streamers and they all do it, regularly. Been occurring for last 3 weeks.
> 
> Found switching channels and returning it will fix it. Sometimes moving back or forward would do same.
> 
> Really annoying...


Just installed my 2nd TS4K and have 2 more new in box. This is happening very frequently even from YTTV Library (recorded) shows. Should I give up? I'm an old Tivo Cable lover, but can't get cable where I live now. Tivo, please fix this and better integration with YTTV (eg. MYSHOWS/LIBRARY Recording)...


----------



## Foogie

The bug is specific to AndroidTV version 9 devices the TivoStream4k is receiving an update to version 10 soon.


----------



## MartianStreamer

Mine was occasionally freezing when flipping channels. It hasn't happened again since updating to Android 10.


----------



## kitkat1313

PapaDon said:


> Just installed my 2nd TS4K and have 2 more new in box. This is happening very frequently even from YTTV Library (recorded) shows. Should I give up? I'm an old Tivo Cable lover, but can't get cable where I live now. Tivo, please fix this and better integration with YTTV (eg. MYSHOWS/LIBRARY Recording)...


Damn, I miss my old TiVo Cable. I’m having the same issue but seems to only be after FFing recorded shows. Sooo annoying.


----------



## hefe

YouTube TV isn't freezing with a pixelated picture since the update, but it does now suddenly act like the network is gone and the spinning wheel comes on and I have to reboot.


----------



## MartianStreamer

dougtv said:


> Dang, that would be so cool if shortcuts could be modified on the remote somehow. I understand the TiVo Guide not supporting YouTube TV listings / vise versa. But If Live TV remote button just went to open YouTube TV app instead, that would be great. And Guide button, while in YouTubeTV app, could act as the "menu/guide" button in-app. Stream4K needs a mod/hacker community lol


Check out Button Mapper for Andriod TV. I was able to remap the mostly useless number pad to launch a few applications. It won't get you straight into the guide, but it will get you into an app without having to return to the main menu.


----------



## kitkat1313

hefe said:


> YouTube TV isn't freezing with a pixelated picture since the update, but it does now suddenly act like the network is gone and the spinning wheel comes on and I have to reboot.


I updated and that didn’t help. Super annoying.


----------

